
Head Cases - benbreen
https://theamericanscholar.org/head-cases/#.XXBW9XdFzBh
======
dredmorbius
Header cases: Fully 1/3 of my viewspace is taken up by the fixed-position,
omnipresent header of this site.

Please don't do that.

